# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Possible to fill over stamped concrete?

## saturation

I am looking to level my stamped concrete so I can add some artificial turf without having to excavate--and so I won't have any grooves showing up on the turf from the stamped concrete below. Is it possible to add concrete filler to fill in the depressed/grooved/lower areas of the concrete to make the entire thing level? Or does concrete topping not work very well here? Doesn't have to look great since it will be covered with turf.

----------


## wozzzzza

epoxy?

----------


## phild01

Products like this may work and you may need to etch/remove any applied sealer product. You should have similar products there. https://ardexaustralia.com/product/ardex-k-301-2/.
 Suggest you contact local suppliers of such products for advice.

----------


## cyclic

Just put this up for woooooozzzzzza https://dunlopdiy.com/product/dunlop...loor-leveller/

----------


## r3nov8or

A concreting floor specialist might be able to grind it flat. The shallower the stamp/imprint, the less it will cost

----------

